# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  fed up OF sth

## kamka

I have recently heard it from  a native speaker, and it made me wonder was that his mistake, or is it an acceptable form? I have always been taught it's "to be fed up with".
The whole sentence was something along this line: "you'll be getting fed up of my moaning" 
thanks in advance for any help or insight  ::

----------


## AthenIvanIdx

Fed up "of" is not correct. So the person said something wrong.  
He could have said.....you will be "tired of" my moaning, but sentences using the phrase "fed up" always use "with" and then whatever the rest of the sentence is.   
Ex.  
This is a typical proper construction of an expression or sentence using the phrase "fed up."
<beginning of sentence> + "fed up" + "with" + <end of sentence> 
Does that make sense?

----------


## Winifred

I agree with AthenIvanIdx.  "tired of" and "fed up with"

----------


## kamka

thanks.
that's weird though. is it a common mistake? I mean,I'd expect a native to know his prepositions    ::

----------


## bitpicker

In such cases I usually consult google. Googling the phrase "fed up of" gives me better than a million hits, so it's not exactly unknown. Here's an interesting discussion with people from the US disagreeing about the phrase: http://www.english-test.net/forum/ftopic21244.html, and there's a link to some lexical entry giving the phrase as an option. 
So I think you can say the phrase is colloquial but not generally accepted. 
Robin

----------


## Ken Watts

> I mean,I'd expect a native to know his prepositions

 Maybe he is British:  

> *fed up*
> Function: _adjective_ 
> Meaning:
> [_more fed up; most fed up_] _informal_ : very tired of something : angry about something that has continued for a long time ▪ We've had one delay after another, and I'm starting to feel/get pretty _fed up_. —usually + _with_ ▪ I'm _fed up with_ all these delays. ▪ Consumers are _fed up with_ rising gas prices. —sometimes + _of_ in British English ▪ I'm _fed up of_ all these delays.

 Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary (2009) http://www.learnersdictionary.com/search/fed%20up

----------


## kamka

he is British.  :: 
thank you!

----------

